# Smoked chicken wings



## dacdots

Hey fellers,I love hot wings and was thinking about smoking some.Ive never tried this and was wondering if anyone has.I dont know wheather to marinate them in the sauce then smoke them or smoke them then put them in sauce.Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## willkat98

I would smoke first, then add to sauce.  MAkes sure the smoke can penetrate the skin as much as possible.

Keep them in the hot spot, and don't expect great "skin" unless you slap them on the grill to crisp them up.

Wings on the smoker are alot of work for little payoff (meatwise) so I spend the time to cut off the flapper, the cut the knuckle so you actually have just the 2 wing pieces seperated.

Crack out the cast iron pot (dutch oven w/o legs), turkey fryer burner, and peanut oil.  Its frying time

While I have it heated, I fry anything and everything.

Even fried a fatty once, but thats a different thread  :)


----------



## brianj517

Hiya Dac!

I love smoked hot wing as well, in fact, I'm smoking a large batch tonight to snack on during the football games tomorrow. Here is a very simple method that I use frequently.

Rinse wings thouroughly under cold running water then pat dry.

Brush lightly with melted butter and sprinkle generously with Tony Cacheres Creole Seasoning. That's it.

Set your smoker to maintain a temp 275*-285*. Check between 2-3 hours for doneness. The higher smoking temp will result in a crispier skin and seal in the juices better so they won't dry out.

Apply your favorite sauce or eat 'em straight out of the box! Mmmm...delicious...

Have fun. 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## johnnyreb

i have a gosm and i can get the temp up to 300-350 for crisp skin and smoke at the same time 

i baste mine every 15 mins with hot sauce and let it cook on

1 cup Franks 
1/2 cup butter


----------



## willkat98

See, I smoke stuff for 5 years, don't care for smoked wings as much because of the skin, and Crazyhorse makes a simple post that makes me go Duh!

_i have a gosm and i can get the temp up to 300-350 for crisp skin and smoke at the same time_

All these years I didnt care for the wings because of "smoke skin" on chicken, prefering to fry.

Heck, all I had to do was add another chimney of lump and that would put me in the 300-350 zone.

So now I want to smoke some for TDay appetizers.

CrazyHorse.  Can you tell me how long I need to cook them using your method (I assume an hour or so, since 350 in the oven is about an hour)

BTW, I have a bite mark on my screen where I tried to sample your wings


----------



## dacdots

Thanks alot guys,sounds like some good methods.Im gonna smoke two whole chickens in the morning and throw on a dozen wings just to see if I like them this way.The wife is in the kitchen now deep frying about 75 wings.I figured Id try a few on the smoker,why not?.Ill smoke bout anything,the kids shy away from me while Im smoking,I think they are afraid Ill smoke them.Thanks,David


----------



## dacdots

Hey again,the wife just brought me a couple of wings to try.I love being the sampling guy around here.


----------



## johnnyreb

wilkat i do them for about an hour to an hour and a half basting every 15 to 20 minutes with hot sauce mix

oak is real good with wings


----------



## monty

How about Teriyaki Wings? This recipe will do about 40 wings. Whether or not you separate the wings is up to you. This recipe doubles easily. Since I see that some of you can get higher temps in your smokers give this a whirl! Aim for at least 300!

40 chicken wings
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 cups teriyaki marinade/sauce
2 Tbs dry mustard
2 Cups dry sherry
2 Tbs ground ginger
1 Tbs garlic powder
1 Cup honey
1 Tbs onion powder
About 1 inch fresh ginger minced
Four large cloves garlic minced
2 Tbs minced fresh onion

Mix all ingredients together  in a pot of sufficient size, add wings. Add more teriyaki sauce if not covered in pot. cover and marinade overnight in fridge stirring several times. Stir well just before placing on cooking surface. If cooking in a smoker baste with sauce several times. If cooking on a high heat grill baste once. When crispy they are done! A bit of cayenne can add some heat.
Enjoy!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Well I guess that's all right Chicago Bill, brianj517's wife keeps catching him sniffing his monitor whenever he's on this Forum.  :roll:  8)


----------



## johnnyreb

srmonty,

im trying that teriyaki marinade on some grilled pork chops today


----------



## monty

Let us know how you like it! I think you like things hot. Gonna try a bit of cayenne in it?
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Sir Monty,

I think that I'll try that marinade on a boneless pork loin. . .oh man my mouth is watering all ready just thinking about it.  Thanks for the recipe my friend!!


----------



## monty

OK, guys! If you like the marinade we'll have to move it over to the pork thread. Maybe to beef as well. Lemme know how it goes for you!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Sir Monty,
Hows-about posting it under Sauces, Rubs and *MARINADES* in the Recipes only forum, too?  :D


----------



## monty

Good idea, Dutch! First I want to see what you fellows think of it. I have worked on that recipe for about nine years. Always trying a little something different and expanding on it. Got it to where I like it. And now the rest of the world? And as always, please feel free to vary and change and let me know how it goes!
Monty


----------



## monty

Dutch! You made the grade! Smoking Fanatic! Congratulations on your promotion!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Thanks Monty, I didn't even realize that I hit the 300 posts mark. Now I'm going to have to change my tag line AGAIN!!  :D   I wonder what Jeff's plans are with the two other stars-will there be Loftier Levels to achieve :?:


----------



## monty

Dunno about the two other stars but Jeff from Tulsa  had best be on his toes! Best O' Luck! 
BTW, lookin' fer a new truck, eh? Hmnnn!  Seems like you be enjoyin' the good life! 
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Just settled out of court on a settlement and Momma said this ol' boy can have a new truck!!!  Yeehaa  :D Looks like right now that the next "Dutch-mobile" will be a 2005 or 2006 Nissan Titan Crew Cab 4X4. The way my youngest son (15 yrs old) puts it "Way Kewl!!"  8)


----------



## monty

Best O' Luck on your new wheels. Since 1988 I have owned two Dodges. A 1988 Ramcharger which I traded on a 2001 Dakota SLT . First Dodge went away owing me nothing and this one is keeping up the tradition! 
Monty


----------



## johnnyreb

man that marinade was great on grilled chops  

i used it as a basting sauce and let it cook on, got alot of good comments on those chops,  thanks Srmonty


----------



## monty

Most welcome , my friend! Thank you for the positive feedback! I worked on that marinade for some time and I really like it as it stands. And now it is for everyone to enjoy!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Hey Monty-You da MAN :!:


----------



## monty

Dutch, does this mean you did that pork loin with my marinade?
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Nope, not yet it's but is's on the menu for next week for next Sunday. Shoot, I may even try that marinade for my Thanksgiving Day turkey smoke.

I've got two chuck roasts, seasoned with Monteral Steak Seasoning and Wochestershire Sauce and a pan of taters, baby carrots and mushrooms on the smoker as I type this.  My new thermometer show the roast at 150 degrees.

But anyway-You still the Da Man  :)


----------



## monty

To quote a certain fifteen year old, "KEWL!"
Monty


----------



## Dutch

8)


----------



## monty

Maybe you should rearrange your signature to to "The Fantastic Fanatical Smoking Fanatic" Just a thought!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

That just might work Monty!  Can you say it fast three times in a row?  :shock:  :D


----------



## brianj517

Today is a beautiful day!!! It's about 55* sunny and clear and I just placed 10lbs of wings and some hot italian sausage on the smoker! Plenty of snacks for football and NASCAR! What more could a guy ask for?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch

That your Team and favorite NASCAR Driver wins!!   :D

I did 4 pounds of wings yesterday for the Big In-state Rivalry Game thinking that my grandson and my youngest son would be there to help me put 'em away. Nope didn't happen that way-the grandson got a new basketball hoop set up for his birthday and stayed home and my son went to a friends house and so I had four pounds of wings all to my self. So by the end of the game I was pretty well filled up with chicken. Last night my Bride announced that she wants me to do my dad's Oven Fried Chicken for dinner today  :shock:  I tried to talk her into doing a meatloaf just so I could play with the smoker but she wouldn't change her mind.  So I guess I'll have to make groceries on the way home and get stuff to do some cheese and sausage ABT's.  :D


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Tried doing wings for the first time this past weekend.  I came here for advice first, and took a little bit of info from several of you, then added my own touches.  They seemed to be a hit at our barbeque last night.  Pure smoke, no grilling, no frying, but crispy skin.  Here are my secrets.

FYI, I used a basic Weber Torpedo smoker with Kingsford charcoal and applewood chips.

Wash wings thoroughly,  Clip the ends off at the first joint and discard.  Cut the drummettes and the second pieces apart.  Now, here comes the crispy skin trick:

STEP 1: Brine the wings overnight in the following mixture:

2 gallons water

1 cup kosher salt

1 cup brown sugar

2 lemons, quartered and squeezed

2 oranges, quartered and squeezed

6 long sprigs fresh rosemary

1 large bunch fresh sage

I mix the brine up in a small cooler, then add the wings.  Make sure the wings are covered.  Then add the ice from your icemaker and put the lid on tight.  Brine for at least 4-6 hours.  I do it overnight. 

STEP 2: Drain and rinse the wings and pack them in a ziplock bag with enough olive oil to lightly coat.  Refrigerate for 4 hours, rotating the bag so the oil coats the wings.

Reserve the oranges, lemons and herbs for the water bath in your smoker.

STEP 3: Coat the wings liberally with your favorite rub.  Bring the smoker up to 275-300 degrees.  Fill the water bath with the oranges, lemons and herbs.  Add 4 full flavored ales or beers and 4 cups of water.

STEP 4: Lay the wings in a single layer.  Smoke for 2 hours at 275-300 degrees.  No basting or turning necessary.  If your smoker has two levels, you may want to switch the racks at 1 hour.

STEP 5: Put them on the table and get out of the way so your friends don't knock you down.  I like to sauce mine with Sweet Baby James Buffalo Sauce.  My daughter likes the Sweet and Tangy.

Enjoy!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Yes, and they are great, try Frank's Hotsauce and Butter mixed . a decent dip. them there's Bluecheese dressing , BBQ , and I tried some with Balsimic Vinegar, nice sweet/Savory taste, I liked it. Now to add some to my BBQ Sauce recipe.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## mossymo

Here is my 3 favorite flavors on smoked wings.

1.)	Seasoned with cinnamon chipotle rub and basted in raspberry chipotle sauce (sweet & spicy flavor)













IMG_1967.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

2.)	Seasoned with Tatonka Dust seasoning (rotisserie flavor)













IMG_6578.JPG



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

3.)	Seasoned with Hot Whang Rub and served with blue cheese dipping sauce (Hot) 













HotWhangs.jpg



__ mossymo
__ May 27, 2013





-----

I like to smoke them for an hour at 150° and then turned the heat to 250° for another hour and finally bump the heat up to 350° to crisp up the skin on the grill after smoking.


----------



## gitnby

I've been making a lot of wings this Summer on my MES 30, and I am hooked, big-time.

I usually buy the 10 lb bag of Tyson's wing sections at Sam's. (that amount fits real nice on the 4 racks)

I rinse em, pat em dry, and sprinkle Jeff's rub, or Pappy's garlic & herb seasoning on both sides.

Mix Hickory and Apple chips and try to keep smoker temp around 240 for 1 1/2 hours. (the wing sections cook up much quicker than the full wings)

Then, I just grab the racks and dump the wings on a pre-heated grill to crisp up the skin.

I use a big spatula to turn them and move them around, which is a lot easier and quicker than trying to do each one with tongs.

I take 4  gallon zip-loc bags and put about 4- 6 oz of my wing sauces in each. You don't need much. Too much sauce over powers the smokey flavor, IMO.

Take the spatula and dump 1/4 of the wings in each bag. (be careful not to touch the bag with the hot spatula, or hold the bag too close to the grill!)

work the wings around in the bag to coat them with sauce and then I pour them into a big aluminum foil tray that I have lined with 4 sections of foil.(pouches)

fold the foil over and put back on low heat on the grill to let the sauces absorb a bit.

Then, serve as needed to your clan!

They are outstanding!

The 4 sauces I use are:

-Sweet Baby Ray's original BBQ sauce

-Sweet Caribbean Jerk Screamin Wing Sauce

-Buffalo Blue Cheese Screamin Wing Sauce

-Most wanted Teri-YAH-ki Wing Sauce

The last 3 I get on-line through Original Juan's.

The Teryiyaki is the best I have ever had, and we also use it on grilled Ahi Tuna.

The Buffalo is just the right heat, and has little bits of bleu cheese in it.

The Caribbean Jerk has a little kick, but also a good pineapple flavor.

They also have great salsa. The Jamaican Pineapple is our favorite!

ENJOY!


----------



## jeff vining

Im trying out a new smoker for thanksgiving, so i marinated some chicken wings in crystal hot wing sauce and injected them with cajun butter marinade before putting them on the smoker, will advise how they come out


----------



## jeff vining

i had my first smoking experience today…..i learned a few lessons.

The first being add more salt than you would normally use to season meats during the smoking most of it transfers out of the meat. The second being is don't attempt to smoke after dark until you have it down to a timed science…its hard enough to see with the smoke add the element of darkness and its easy to misjudge the doneness by looking at the meat. But it was exhilarating, and a great first try… not exactly what i had in mind..but ill get better each time


----------



## moochey

Just did a batch of wings - coated them canola oil and then with Zatarains Creole seasoning.  Smoked them for 2 and 1/2 hours at 255 degrees - with whiskey barrel chips.   Coated them in a mixture of Franks Hot Wing Sauce and Ranch Dressing.    MMM  Good!!!!


----------



## loppy

Smoking wing for the first time today. Using jack danials chips cooking time 2 hrs


----------



## moochey

Good Luck!   Let me know how they turn out!

Did you brine them?  I think that helps keep them moist.

Try the mix of Franks Hot Sauce and Ranch Dressing for dipping.


----------



## nickm62388

USed my Smokey Mountain for the first time today, and tried smoking wings for first cook on it.....I started with 4 chunks of apple wood and 250degrees temp for about an hour then threw in 2 more chunks of apple and steady temp of 250 for another hour....The final result turned out rubbery as can be. They tasted good and flavorful from my seasonings, but they were very rubbery, which im glad i just made enough for me because I would have been ashamed of such rubbery wings...From what im reading, if i do it the way I did and just throw them on a hot grill after their cooked for a few minutes they will crisp up and not be rubbery???


----------



## gitnby

Yes!

Definitely crisp em up on the grill.

Here's a post on how I do them:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149160/love-my-wings


----------



## stickyfingers

I have done them Buffalo style a quite few times. The best way, for my liking, is to smoke them for about 1.5 hours then fry in a turkey fryer using peanut oil for about :30sec - 1minute. Then sauce if you like. One really BAD drawback is, you will never like them as much when going out.


----------



## titans2win

Brian,

       Thanks for this simple recipe. Being from West Tennessee, I love maximum flavor with little effort. Your recipe is similar to a "fail safe" dry rub that was passed to me when I first started cooking on a $20.00 grill from Big Lots.

        I was afraid to use butter during smoking because I thought it would make the meat more soggy as there was no direct flame to crisp the skin and seal the moisture into the meat. I'm glad to hear you found a way to accomplish this during smoking. 

        I love Tony Cacheres but am gonna try an overnight rub of Jamaican and Caribbean Jerk prior to basting with butter. My family are such picky eaters they will run from Cajun spices and not give the smoke a chance. I am trying to invite the smoke first and then add the Cajun if needed. I will be sure to post Q views of the finished product.


----------



## frankiebigboy1

I par boil my chicken wings for thirty minutes to get rid of the excess fat. I drain them and let them cool enough to handle. I then pat them mostly dry, place in a plastic bag, add my favorite dry rub and massage into the wings. I let sit in the fridge overnight. On the day of the smoke I add some more rub. I smoke at 225 for 30 minutes on one side, then turn and do the other side for 30 minutes. I then transfer to a disposable pan and brush on my favorite sauce and cook for another 30 minutes. Depending on size of wings you may have to go longer. Be sure to cook to 165 internal temp (not next to bone.) They are not crispy but have good texture and taste. My wife said they were the best ribs she ever had.


----------



## frankiebigboy1

Correction: I typed ribs instead of wings for my wife's comment. Forgot to preview, don't know how to edit.


----------



## nickm62388

i have tried smoking wings twice now on my WSM, and i smoke at about 225-240ish for 3 hours, and they always turn out rubbery, I know people say crisp them up on the grill afterwards in order to get them crispy.But is there a technique or way to have the wings crispy from just smoking? I know people say u can raise the temperature higher and cook less for crispier skin but i still haven't tried it...


----------

